# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کامپیوتر یا مهندسی ورش .کمکم کنید

## amirng14

ترو خدا کمکم کنید.
 مهندسی ورزش علوم تحقیقات قبول شدم تو انتخاب 13 ام.
 مهندسی کامپیوتر کرج انتخاب 12امم بود .از نمره کل نفر اخر فقط 17 تا کم اوردم .امکانش هست بتونم برم اونجا؟
 تو انتخاب پایینترم کامپیوتر فیروز کوهم زدم .اونو چی میتونم برم؟
 کلا به نظرتون مهندسی ورزش ارزش خوندن داره؟

----------


## amirng14

Up

----------


## Alirezaisc

مهندسی کامپیوتر قطعا بهتره!! در مورد سوال اولتون هم نمیدونم! شما از سیستم پاسخگویی ازاد بپرسید یا زنگ بزنید به دفتر مرکزی ش جواب میدن بهتون.

----------


## reza2018

درمورد کامپیوتر به شرطی که علاقه داشته باشی وخوب یاد بگیری وخودتو محدود به مطالب دانشگاه نکنی خلاصه خیلی حرفه ای بشی....از نظر من برابر پزشکی

----------


## amirng14

up

----------


## amirng14

میدونم اینارو.ولی الان من مهندسی ورزش قبول شدم.چطوری میتونم برم کامپیوتر؟

----------

